# Laser Guide for Dewalt 705 Miter Saw



## MLK (Dec 19, 2007)

I been trying to buy a Laser Guide For my Dewalt 705 Miter Saws it seems like the after market laser guides wont work on the 704 or 705 models, Anyone have a suggestion.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Doesn't the washer type work?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One side note on the laser guide is that you can't see it if you are cutting in the sunlight. In the shop you should be able to use it.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Good question Mike. I'll think I'll do some research on this myself. I love my 705, and a laser would be a nice addition for it.


----------



## MLK (Dec 19, 2007)

ShipWreck,good luck if you run across anything please let me know


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

A quick google returned this….

http://laserkerf.com/Laserkerf_kits.htm


----------

